# My powerlifting log



## Harry Sacks

Bout time I started a log, haven't trained since my last comp about 7 weeks ago, mainly to let a shoulder injury heal up and also because I'd had enough of the **** gym, Richs new gym opened today so went down for first training session.

Had been doing 2 days a week before comp but now going to go back up to 4-5 days a week

I compete in GBPF/IPF, and mostly equipped, may do my divisional unequipped next year but my main focus is equipped lifting

Current PB's are

Raw

Squat - 202.5kg

Bench - 145kg

Deadlift - 230kg

Equipped

Squat - 260kg

Bench - 180kg

Deadlift - 255kg

Going to be competing at the all Englands in October and my goals are

Squat - 290kg

Bench - 200kg

Deadlift - 280kg

May be slightly optimistic, how ever I'm fairly confident they are achievable, have really started to get the hang of equipment now and my strength is increasing well.

Today's session didn't go as planned, went back in too heavy most likely

did deadlifts

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x3 - felt heavy so did

200 x1 x3 - just with a belt, these all felt heavy but came up

then did some rack pulls with 200 felt awkward and couldn't get a decent set up, will do block pulls instead when rich has had a chance to find the blocks

did some lat pull downs and shoulder presses then called it a day

will do some 'light' squats tomorrow


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squatted today, felt pretty sore and beat up from training yesterday however squats felt pretty good so went heavier then planned did

bar x5

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

160 x5

170 x2

180 x1 x2

all done raw no belt/wraps

then did a couple sets of front squats think i did

60 x5

80x5

100 x5


----------



## kingdale

how much do you weigh?


----------



## Harry Sacks

at the moment somewhere between 102 and 105


----------



## Harry Sacks

on wednesday

Benched today, went pretty well, did

Bar x5

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x3 x3

Then incline dumbell press

25 x10

32.5 x10

40 x 6

Then did some cgbp just 3 sets 8 at 60kg, then some tri pushdowns and flys


----------



## Harry Sacks

Did speed deadlifts today, these felt okay, body still a bit sore but didnt hamper training, did

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

160 x1r x5s

then did some shoulders bunch of pressing, raises, some shrugs


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squatted today

bar x5

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

175 x2

190 x2

190 x2

190 x2

All done raw no suit/wraps/belt except for the last 2 sets of 190kg, in which I used my belt

was gonna do reps of 3-5 on working sets, but tweaked my hip a bit on a warm up so didn't push it too much

then did some light bench singles showing a new guy I'm coaching some ways of setting up and working on technique

did

bar x10

60 x1r x5/6s


----------



## bighead1985

Impressive lifts mate


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts today

still feel a bit heavy

did

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x3

200 x1

210 x1

210 x1

210 x1

then did a bunch of back work, bent over rows, pull downs rows etc


----------



## Harry Sacks

bighead1985 said:


> Impressive lifts mate


Cheers mate, slowly getting to the weights i should be doing!


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats today - all raw no belt/wraps/suit

Struggled to get a decent set up on most sets so weights felt heavy and tweaked my hip again so didn't go too heavy did

bar x5

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

160 x2

160 x3

160 x3

160 x3

then did a couple sets leg presses/extensions/leg curls


----------



## Harry Sacks

Benched today, couldn't get a decent set up and so didn't have much leg drive, probably a combination of being tired, getting used to different bench etc again and the floor still being quite slippery, anyway did

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

110 x1

125 x3

125 x3

125 x3

all raw no shirt

then did a bunch of chest work and some biceps work as my bi's have been a bit tender last few days


----------



## Greyphantom

Sigh I always despair when I read logs like this and see the big numbers  still gives me motivation to increase my lifts... nice work mate, will be following with interest...


----------



## NovemberDelta

Greyphantom said:


> Sigh I always despair when I read logs like this and see the big numbers  still gives me motivation to increase my lifts... nice work mate, will be following with interest...


Mate he's a SW Champion, I doubt he did that it his first comp, these things take time!


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifted today

Decided to start back doing 3x5 and building weight up, aswell as fast singles

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

160 x1r x5s

then did a bunch of shoulder and tricep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Greyphantom said:


> Sigh I always despair when I read logs like this and see the big numbers  still gives me motivation to increase my lifts... nice work mate, will be following with interest...


I don't really consider my numbers that big, I won my divisional this year as well, but on national level I'm slowly getting to a decent level, and at world and European level I'm well behind

first comp i bombed on my opening squat of 240kg, got 150kg bench and 210kg deadlift


----------



## Harry Sacks

Greyphantom said:


> Sigh I always despair when I read logs like this and see the big numbers  still gives me motivation to increase my lifts... nice work mate, will be following with interest...


keep at it mate and you'll get the big numbers, everyone has to start somewhere and it takes time


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifted today

Decided to start back doing 3x5 and building weight up, aswell as fast singles

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

160 x1r x5s

then did a bunch of shoulder and triceps work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats today, only did a couple singles on working set as there wasn't anyone to spot

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x2

200 x1

200 x1

all done raw, no belt/wraps/suit

then did some leg work


----------



## kingy_88

some good numbers your chucking about mate, you compete equipped in the gbpf dont you IIRC ?


----------



## Harry Sacks

Yeah GBPF, mostly equipped though i have done unequipped aswell


----------



## Harry Sacks

haven't trained for a few days due to having a big tattoo session on Monday and being away for the day Tuesday so did a bit of catching up today

deadlifted first

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x3

200 x2

215 x2

215 x2

215 x2

all raw, belt used on 200 and 215 sets

then benched

60 x6

80 x5

100 x5

120 x3

130 x3

130 x3

130 x2

all done raw


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats today, went really well, got a new raw beltless squat PB

bar x6

bar x6

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

195 x1

210 x1 - raw beltless pb 7.5kg over last pb!

then put suit on and did some triples, suit was very very tight, none of these were anywhere near depth, but was just using the session to start to get the feel for a suit back again

210 x3

210 x3

210 x3

raw squat pb vid below


----------



## NovemberDelta

Huge difference between eq/uneq lifts. How much training in a suit does it take to reach these sort of differences. For example, I squat 170 uneq (natty) at the moment. If i was to get a suit on would it take alot of practice to get my numbers up? Or would I expect to see and instant improvement?

And would you be confident taking that 210 in to comp, cos it didn't look depth to me. However different feds diferent depths for sure!


----------



## Harry Sacks

niall01 said:


> Huge difference between eq/uneq lifts. How much training in a suit does it take to reach these sort of differences. For example, I squat 170 uneq (natty) at the moment. If i was to get a suit on would it take alot of practice to get my numbers up? Or would I expect to see and instant improvement?


With knee wraps you'd pretty much get an instant improvement, with a suit, depending on what suit and how tight it is, it could take anywhere from days to weeks to months to master and get big weight improvements out of it out of it

I still don't actually get much out of mine


----------



## NovemberDelta

Harry Sacks said:


> With knee wraps you'd pretty much get an instant improvement, with a suit, depending on what suit and how tight it is, it could take anywhere from days to weeks to months to master and get big weight improvements out of it out of it
> 
> I still don't actually get much out of mine


From your first post your squat PB was 202 uneq, 260 eq. So do you think the majority of that comes from knee wraps? Because for me 58kg is hige difference.


----------



## Harry Sacks

i would say a large part of it is from knee wraps, maybe 30-40kg


----------



## NovemberDelta

Harry Sacks said:


> i would say a large part of it is from knee wraps, maybe 30-40kg


Sorry to keep on at you, how do you wrap you knees? What method do you use? I think i will start using wraps. I don't plan to compete equipped but I think it would add poundage to my uneq squat just handling these extra kgs. Cheers.


----------



## Greyphantom

nice working there mate... do you feel that a belt helps much on the deads? I dont use one as a rule except for my heavy squat set... but have been toying with the idea of trying it out on deads...


----------



## Harry Sacks

niall01 said:


> Sorry to keep on at you, how do you wrap you knees? What method do you use? I think i will start using wraps. I don't plan to compete equipped but I think it would add poundage to my uneq squat just handling these extra kgs. Cheers.


i criss cross all the way from top to bottom, i also have my wraps very very tight


----------



## Harry Sacks

Greyphantom said:


> nice working there mate... do you feel that a belt helps much on the deads? I dont use one as a rule except for my heavy squat set... but have been toying with the idea of trying it out on deads...


yes i do mate, i'll go up to about 200kg without a belt at the moment using a belt def helps with heavy sets


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifted today

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x3

200 x1

220 x1 all raw last set with a belt

then put suit on and did some sets with straps down

220 x1

220 x1

220 x1

the suited sets felt horrible, suit is very tight and getting a good set up was difficult

then took suit off and did some 18'' block pulls

180 x3

200 x3

220 x3

220 x3

220 x3

240 x2

then did a bunch of back work


----------



## Greyphantom

Harry Sacks said:


> yes i do mate, i'll go up to about 200kg without a belt at the moment using a belt def helps with heavy sets


thanks mate... so far I havent used one on deads... only for my heavy squat set...


----------



## daniron

Subbed. Will enjoy following your progress! 

Dan


----------



## Harry Sacks

Light squats today, tweaked my back a bit so kept it to triples

bar x8

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

140 x3

140 x3

140 x3

all done raw no belt


----------



## Harry Sacks

Quick bench session today, felt tired and worn out, couldn't get a decent set up, even the light weights felt heavy

bar x6

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

135 x3

135 x2

135 x1

then did 3 sets 10 CGBP @60kg and some triceps pushdowns going up to the full stack for 5 or 6 reps


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlift session today

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

160 x5

160 x3

160 x3

160 x3

160 x1

160 x1

160 x1

then a lil bit of shoulder work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats today, went well, did raw first

bar x 6

bar x6

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x3

200 x1 + belt

220 x1 +belt = +10kg pb

then put my suit on and did straps down

220 x3

220 x3

220 x3


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts today, ****ing knackered cause of the heat

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x3

205 x1

225 x2 - just a belt

then put suit on for a couple sets with straps down

225 x1

225 x1

225 x1

then took suit off and did some 18'' block pulls

180 x3

220 x3

260 x2

then did a bunch of back work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squatted today, have decided to try and keep my raw tech as close to my equipped tech as possible so dropped the weight down a bit and will slowly increase

bar x5

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

then did some farmers walks

20kg per hand plus handles (around 18kg) half way up gym and back

40kg per hand plus handles (around 18kg) half way up gym and back

60kg per hand plus handles (around 18kg) half way up gym and back

60kg per hand plus handles (around 18kg) half way up gym and back

first time doing farmers and **** did they take it out of me lol


----------



## Harry Sacks

Bench today, quick session

bar x10

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x2

140 x1

the 140's felt very heavy and the last one was a grinder


----------



## Rick89

Good journal mate, the farmers are awsome, done them for first time ever last week with 90kg each hand 40 metres x 3 sets in the scorching heat and was on the verge of passing out lol, traps were fkd for days lol.

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts today

60 x10

100 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

160 x1

160 x1

the 160's aren't as fast as they should be so probably will stick to doing same sorta weights for the next few weeks and just work on nailing tech and getting more speed/explosiveness

then did some shoulder and biceps stuff


----------



## Harry Sacks

Heavy squats today, was gonna go for a raw pb of 230kg but had no spotters in

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

210 x1 - all raw

put suit on and did a few sets straps down

230 x3

230 x3

230 x3

easy


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts today

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

210 x1 - belt only

230 x1 - belt only

then put suit on

230 x1 - straps down

230 x1 - straps down

230 x1 - straps up - ****ing horrendous suit was extremely tight I was almost unable to reach the bar ended up pulling from a high position and dread to think what my back was like, flew up so fast I thought I was gonna hit myself in the face though lol, time to get a slightly bigger suit and drop some BF

then took suit off and did 18'' block pulls

140 x3

180 x3

220 x2 - belt only

260 x1 - belt only

270 x1 - belt only, PB

then did a bunch of back work


----------



## Greyphantom

if only they flew up like that all the time hey mate


----------



## Harry Sacks

Ha ha yeah if only


----------



## Harry Sacks

Bench today, bench felt **** today, working sets felt really heavy, gonna go back into a shirt for my heavy bench days from next week, and drop my light days right down to like 60kg and just working on getting fast explosive reps and nailing the tech

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

125 x1

145 x1 - very very hard grinder

145 x1F left arm gave way just didnt have the strength to muscle it up today

then did some decline bench and a bunch of triceps work


----------



## Harry Sacks

some speed deads today

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

the speed on the 140's is better, need to work on tech a lil still

then did some shoulder work, seated bb press up to 70kg, some lateral and rear lateral raises and some db shrugs up to 70kg ph

then did some deficit deadlifts

140 x3

140 x3

140 x3 needed a bit more speed on these imo


----------



## Harry Sacks

Heavy squats yesterday

bar x10

60 x5

100 x3

140 x3

180x 2

220 x1 - belt only

then put suit on - suit is extremely tight made it very hard to get near depth

240 x3 - straps down, no wraps - maybe 3'' off //

240 x3 - straps down, no wraps - maybe 1.5 - 2'' of //

240 x2 - straps down, no wraps - first one maybe 1'' of // second maybe 2''

very hard work lol, body weights up to about 108kg at the moment and suit is meant to be for a 75kg lifter... gives an idea of how tight it is! lol


----------



## Mowgli

Jeez Louise!

I'm 105kg and can just about get into my Metal suit. Can't for the life of me get to any sort of depth though, not happenin!! :lol:


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts to day and a good session, hit 3 new pbs

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x2

220 x1 - belt only

235 x1 - belt only - PB

then put suit on and did

235 x1

260 x1 - PB

270 x1F - got to knee's but then lost it - will nail it soon

then took suit off and did some 18'' block pulls

140 x3

180 x3

220 x1

260 x1

280 x1 - PB

then finished off with some cable rows, pull downs bent over rows and single arm rows


----------



## Harry Sacks

Bench day today, first session in my new super katana and went as expected

bar x5

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

put shirt on didnt get all the way seated but as it stretches out a bit it'll work its way on better

160 x3

160 x3

160 x3

none were anywhere near touching as expected, didnt bother using a board as we ony have a 2 and 3 board, i'd guess it was around a 5 board maybe a bit off

then did some chest and tricep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Speed deadlifts yesterday

60 x5

100 x5

140 xx

140 x5

140 x5

160 x1

160 x1

160 x1

then some shoulder work


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats today good session, started raw

bar x 10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

suit on

250 x3

250 x3

250 x3

all done straps down no knee wraps, still not deep enough, but getting there, pretty happy with how squats are going as 3-4 months ago i was doing 250 for a single in full kit, will start a run of squat pb's soon


----------



## Greyphantom

nice work on the squats mate but holy jebus on the suit, meant for a 75 kg and youre 108... man you must need a crow bar and oil to get into that


----------



## Harry Sacks

ha ha nah not quite that bad, a good 10 mins of forcing it on though!

When it comes to powerlifting kit, smaller is better and if it goes on it fits lol

i've heard of people taking 20-30 mins + to put thier suits on, and i had a bench shirt at one point that took 2 people a good 15mins and lots of talc to put on me


----------



## Redbeard85

Excellent progress mate!! a nice lift in the vid!


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts today, didnt go quite as planned.

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x2

220 x1

suit on

240 x1

272.5 x1F - got it just past knees, but lost it, not sure what happened

272.5 x1F - just below knees, set up was ****, bar rolled away from me as i started to pull

then did 18'' block pulls

140 x1

180 x1

220 x1

260 x1

290 x1F - just didnt have the energy

then had a bit of a break and as my mate was doing 18'' block pulls i did some more lol

140 x5

180 x5

220 x5

then did some back

1st 272.5kg attempt vid...


----------



## Greyphantom

oooh just missed on that dead mate... I feel your pain there... how tall are you mate? looking pretty built in the vid...


----------



## Harry Sacks

yeah was so close with it lol

i'm about 5'11


----------



## Harry Sacks

bench today, raw first

bar x 10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

then put shirt on and did

170 x3 - to a 3 board

170 x3 - to a 3 board

170 x3 - to a 2 board

170's went okay, pretty happy considering 180 is my pb. just need to work down to being able to touch


----------



## Harry Sacks

Speed deadlifts today, nothing amazing

60 x5

100 x5

145 x3

145 x3

145 x3

then did some shoulders and traps and finished off with deficit deadlifts

145 x3

145 x3

145 x3


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats today, pretty good session, raw first

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

then put suit on and did

260 x 3 straps down no knee wraps... 260 was my full kit PB

then decided to have a crack at a new PB

so put 280kg on the bar, straps up knees wrapped

first attempt i unracked and just couldnt get a breath in at all, so reracked, rested a few mins, adjusted lever belt and tried again

second attempt, wasnt deep enough, walk out felt ok

3rd attempt, pretty close to depth but came forward on way up, was well annoyed with that

will nail 280kg next session though

then did some legs with the guys, working up to 380kg + sleg weight leg press x10, bit of hams and stiff leg deads


----------



## Greyphantom

280 is on mate... very nice squatting...


----------



## Harry Sacks

Aye, will nail 280 next week, confident of getting 300 within 3-4 weeks also


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts monday, have a slightly bigger suit (size up) didnt make a massive difference really other then being easier to take off, its a bit loose in the straps too also

raw first, belt used on last set

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

180 x2

220 x1

then put suit on and did

245 x1 straps down

272.5 x1F - got it just above knees

272.5 x1F - got it just above knees

gonna drop the weight down a lil next week and work up by 5kg a week, pretty annoyed I'm losing it just above knee as I never used to have lock out issues, used to be that if I got it to knees it'd come up. gonna hammer the 18'' deads

then did 18'' block pulls first in suit

272.5 x1

260 x3

220 x3

then did some back work, then as a couple my mates were doing 18'' block pulls i did some more, this time raw

100 x5

140 x5

180 x3

220 x3

220 x3

220 x3

260 x2


----------



## Harry Sacks

bench to day

went good

bar x15

bar x5

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1 all raw

shirt on

180 x3 - 3 block

180 x3 - 3 block

180 x3 - 3 block

180 x3 - 2 block

all came up quick, no sticking point or grinders, still working on getting shirt seated right


----------



## Guest

some good weights there mate - do you ever do heavy walk outs ?/ and hand outs for bench ??


----------



## Harry Sacks

Cheers mate

I have done heavy walk outs in the past, not done for a while, will start adding them again soon i think


----------



## Guest

> I have done heavy walk outs in the past, not done for a while, will start adding them again soon i think


i found they really helped get used to heavy weights - also bench hand outs as well- anyway good journal and read + vids good stuff mate.


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squatted Friday, probably really shouldn't have had been ill all day with flu like symptoms, spent most the day sat at work, with a ****ty headache, aching all over almost passing out, but wanted to get a squat Pb in, and I just about made it!

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

put suit on

260 x 1 -straps down, no wraps

280 x1 - full kit - PB

the 280 looking at the vid imo is either just in, or very close to being in, however it was ****, nothing was good about my tech on it, I think by this point I was so tired I just got it over with, looking at it I think I didn't push my knees out enough, didn't sit back into it enough, lost my tightness and line at the bottom, and it needed to be deeper, but considering how ****ed I was I'm happy with that, on to 290kg next week!

after that 280 I left it there, had nothing left in me and felt like I was gonna pass out


----------



## Harry Sacks

romper stomper said:


> i found they really helped get used to heavy weights - also bench hand outs as well- anyway good journal and read + vids good stuff mate.


cheers mate

think i'm gonna start doing heavy walkouts again, as I'm now in new pb territory and should be for the next few weeks


----------



## Guest

> after that 280 I left it there


great lifting mate- i could posbibly do a heavy walk out with that - possibly ;o)


----------



## Harry Sacks

Still feeling pretty **** today, ****ing flu, have had a bad throat/coughing fits all day too so have drank a whole bottle of cough syrup since 9am, leaving me feeling slightly nauseous, how ever wanted to nail a pb today, so deadlifted

raw first

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

then put suit on

245 x1 - easy

265 x1 - fairly easy new pb

270 x1F - bar rolled away from me didn't have energy to recover it, got to around knees, didn't have anything left to muscle it up

took suit off and did some 18'' block pulls

140 x3

180 x3

220 x3

260 x1

was ****ed by this point so left it there


----------



## Greyphantom

nice lifting mate... squats could go either way by the looks, but youre right about the technique going awry but you still managed to get it in, awesome stuff... dead looked easy and really good... wish I could lift like that


----------



## Harry Sacks

Heavy bench today, went okay, still working on breaking shirt in and getting it seated right etc

raw first

bar x 10-15

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

185 x3 - 3 board

185 x3 - 3 board

185 x3 - 3 board

185 x3 - 3 board

first 3 sets were all pretty fast, no sticking point, happy with them as 185 is the heaviest i've gone so far, last set was ok, first and 3rd reps came offline, still got em up, but not as fast as the others


----------



## Marshan

Great stuff Harry,well done!! (showing my ignorance now tho...what is 'equipped' for squat and dead lift..knee wraps and wrist straps?)


----------



## Harry Sacks

equipped for squat is squat suit and knee wraps, wrist wraps arent considered equipped, for deadlift equipped is a deadlift suit


----------



## Harry Sacks

feeling about 80% recovered from flu/cold/cough thing i've had for last week or so, bit tired today but happy with how squats went, elbow and shoulders have hurt a bit

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

then put suit on

260 x1 - straps down, no wraps

290 x1 - bit high

300 x1 - bit high

300 x1 - just about in, new PB!

need to work on getting deeper


----------



## Greyphantom

fvcking hell mate, 300kg squat, get in... nice work there buddy...


----------



## Harry Sacks

Cheers mate, training is coming on nicely now

have put 40kg on my squat in 2 sessions lol


----------



## paul81

came into thread, watched some videos........

left thread a broken man..... :sad:

:lol:

good lifting chap, good job!


----------



## Harry Sacks

Cheers mate

Still a long way to go yet!


----------



## Guest

@harry- you lift far more than me so i wont be giving adivce - but i will add the odd comment ;o)

would you class your squat stance as narrow ?? and would a wider stance be more benificial ??


----------



## Harry Sacks

Nah its not narrow, I'd say its medium wide, I do occasionally go slightly wider but not much as its too uncomfortable and doesn't help as it just ****s my hips up, probably due to hip mobility issues


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts today, good session

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on

250 x1

270 x1

then did some 18'' block pulls

140 x3

180 x3

220 x3

260 x1

had a bit of a rest then did more 18'' block pulls with a couple mates

100 x5

140 x5

180 x5

220 x3


----------



## Guest

Good lifting mate !!

clicked on this guys vid





 fcuk me a no handed squat ???


----------



## Harry Sacks

**** bench session today, elbow and tricep hurt and gave out on work 1st work set, not happy

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

170 x3 - 3 board, elbow and tricep not feeling good

190 xF came down, elbow gave way couldn't press

was in quite a bit of pain so left at that


----------



## Rick89

Nice deadlift mate and squat, well done on the PB's.


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats today, not a bad session

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on

260 x1 - straps down no knee wraps

290 x1 - full kit

310 x1 - full kit - PB

310 x1 - full kit

could have done with more depth on 310 and I came offline a bit, but by this point I was pretty knackered and my suit was so tight it was really painfull


----------



## Guest

fcuk me that cage was rattling like mad- spotters should help rack the weight- nearly a misshap.

Good lift mate well done


----------



## Harry Sacks

**** deadlift session today, tweaked my back and ham in quite a lot of pain so had to stop,

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

250 x1 - hurt my back on this one. couldn't do more


----------



## Greyphantom

damn sorry to hear that mate, is it a serious tweak ie still bothering ya or has its started to mend... hate it when that happens...


----------



## Harry Sacks

Its still hurting a lot today, think I'm gonna have to take a few days off training


----------



## Harry Sacks

Good bench session today. Raw first

bar x 10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

170 x3 to 3 board

190 x3 to 3 board

190 x3 to 2 board

190 x3 to 2 board

195 x1 to 1 board

happy with how that went, 195 pretty easy, will go 200kg to chest next week


----------



## Guest

> happy with how that went, 195 pretty easy


you ****ed it mate- great lift- very slow going down ! i think 200 to chest no problem after watching that !!!


----------



## Greyphantom

mate that bench was easy peasy... 200 for sure next time, good control and made it look sooo simple... sigh, I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats today, not a bad session, raw first

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on

260 x1 - straps down no wraps - high

300 x1 - full kit - high

320 x1 - full kit - high

320 x1 - full kit - close to depth - PB

still need to work on hitting depth

2nd 320 was very hard, was tired by this point and only did it because I wasn't happy with the depth on first 320, walk out was hard set up was off


----------



## Harry Sacks

Greyphantom said:


> mate that bench was easy peasy... 200 for sure next time, good control and made it look sooo simple... sigh, I have a lot of work to do...


cheers mate, didn't feel too heavy in hands and was 'reasonably' comfortable

I'm confident of 200 coming up easy.


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts Monday, not a great session, couldn't get the suit to sit right nothing felt as it should

raw first

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on

250 x1

275 x1F

275 x1F

gonna drop back down to maybe 260 and build back up, may change back to my other suit also


----------



## Harry Sacks

bench Wednesday, again another session that didn't go well, think it was a combination of an off day along with my set up being a bit hit and miss and issues with the shirt, also had some slight pain/ discomfort in left arm while warming up

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

170 x1 - 3 board was gonna do a triple but this wasn't as easy as previously

190 x1 - 2 board was gonna do a triple but this was a grinder

200 x1F

200 x1F - down to chest, very hard to touch, came off line at bottom with both attempts

gonna do some block work with 200 next session as it didn't feel too heavy felt comfortable in the hands


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts today good session, finally broke the 600lb mark, well happy

raw first

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on - gone back to the size 40 titan centurion, felt a lot better then the 42 for some reason

240 x1 - straps down

260 x1 - straps up

275 x1 PB

unfortunately no vid due to technical issues

then did a bunch of back work


----------



## Wardy211436114751

very nice pull mate!


----------



## Harry Sacks

thanks mate. slowly getting better!

if the next few weeks go well, should be good to hit 300kg as last attempt at comp


----------



## Harry Sacks

Bench today, not a bad session. still breaking in/learning to use my super katana, slowly getting there with it

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

170 x3 - 3 block

190 x1 - 3 block

200 x1 - 3 block

200 x1 - 2 block - came off line and really had to grind this out

200 x3 - 3 block - easy

then took shirt off and did a couple sets raw again

60 x10

100 x15


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts Monday, missed top weight I was going for, almost puked and by time I got round to attempting again I had little left in the tank.

raw first

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on

240 x1 straps down

260 x1 straps up

280 x1F

280 x1F


----------



## Harry Sacks

Bench today, not a bad session

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

160 x3 to 3 block

180 x1 attempted to chest, managed about 2 inches off

190 x1 to chest new pb

200 x1F came well off line lost it on way up


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats tonight, didn't have any spotters so just went up to what I plan on opening with.

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220x1 - belt only

suit on

260 x1 straps down no wraps

300 x1 - full kit - managed to get a couple guys to spot


----------



## Greyphantom

what meet you doing mate?


----------



## Harry Sacks

Greyphantom said:


> what meet you doing mate?


GBPF All Englands on oct 8th


----------



## Guest

> GBPF All Englands on oct 8th


good luck with that mate


----------



## Harry Sacks

Haven't trained since last Wednesday up to today due to injury and illness, so just had a bit of a catch up today, feeling at about 85% recovered so wasn't expecting to PB, just went up to openers

Deadlift first, raw

60 x10

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

suit on

240 x1 - straps down

260 x1 - straps up - felt awkward but came up easy enough

then bench

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

160 x3 - 3 block, very fast and easy

180 x1 - attempted to chest got about 1.5 inch of chest came up fast

190 x1F - came right off line

190 x1 - grinder, need to adjust shirt a bit more

left it at that


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats today, went okay, last 3 sets felt heavy, even unracking was hard work, but considering first squat session since 2 weeks ago and still not feeling 100% recovered it wasn't too bad. just went up to opener

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

suit on

260 x1 straps down

300 x1 - high, cut depth as felt off balance and struggled to hold breath

300 x1 - depth was reasonable, was a grinder coming up, felt very heavy

left it at that, was shattered


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifted on monday, set ups feeling a bit off only went up to opener, was a good clean lift, not as fast as it should have been though, raw first.

60 x10

100 x5

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1 - belt only

suit on

240 x1 - straps down

260 x1 - straps up

suit off then did some 18'' pulls

60 x10

100 x10

140 x10

180 x10

then did some back work


----------



## Greyphantom

I just cant get used to a belt on the dead lift... tried it once and for some reason it felt like it was interfering with my lift... good thing I lift raw though hey 

on a personal note mate, I did my first meet last saturday and man its addictive, just want to do more now... just over a week for yours... good luck mate, although I dont think youll need luck with your lifts being like they are, nice work mate...


----------



## Harry Sacks

Cheers mate, last couple weeks training havent gone to plan so probably wont hit the numbers i originally planned on, but should do alright, as long as i get my openers in i'll total enough to qualify for the british next year so that main prioity, once openers done and i'm on the board i can decide if i take chances and go for PB's on my last attempts.

How did you do at your comp? whens the next one

Yeah sometimes it does feel like a belt interfers with deadlifting, once you find the right spot its okay though


----------



## Greyphantom

Harry Sacks said:


> Cheers mate, last couple weeks training havent gone to plan so probably wont hit the numbers i originally planned on, but should do alright, as long as i get my openers in i'll total enough to qualify for the british next year so that main prioity, once openers done and i'm on the board i can decide if i take chances and go for PB's on my last attempts.
> 
> How did you do at your comp? whens the next one
> 
> Yeah sometimes it does feel like a belt interfers with deadlifting, once you find the right spot its okay though


sounds like a good plan mate... qualifying for the brits would be awesome...

comp went really well... enjoyed it so much and had an awesome time... got 235, 140, 280 raw... felt like I could have done more but as it was the first one I thought I should just go for 9 good lifts... not sure when the next one is, theres supposed to be a raw meet this year which I will def enter... and then there are 3 or 4 more till the brits (bpc) next year which I will try to get one or two in depending on how things are going and how I feel...

it might be the case re the belts position mate... might try to see if I can find that sweet spot...


----------



## Harry Sacks

cool, good numbers for unequipped


----------



## Harry Sacks

Bench today

raw first

bar x10

60 x5

80 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

shirt on

160 x3 - 3 board very fast and easy

180 x1 - attempted to go to chest, managed about an inch off, came up very fast

190 x1 - to chest came up ok, not fast enough though

195 x1F - came about half way up, stalled and just didnt have energy to complete lift


----------



## Harry Sacks

last session before comp today so just went up to openers, deadlift first

raw

60 x5

100 x3

140 x3

180 x1

220 x1

suit on

240 x1

260 x1

then bench, have been struggling to touch 180kg in my super katana, and 190kg imo inst consistent enough to open with, so decided to try my F6 see if i can get a good 180kg in that to open with, bad idea, F6 was extremely tight, threw me right off my line and felt awful, so went back to super katana

raw

bar x10

60 x5

100 x3

120 x1

140 x1

F6 on

160 x3- 3 block

170 x1F hard to touch, pop of chest was very fast, but came off line badly half way up

switched to super katana - didn't lock shirt in with belt or jack shirt (I normally have shirt jacked a lot)

180 x1 - hard to touch but flew up very fast and easy


----------



## Harry Sacks

Comp day today, didnt go quite as planned, but i hit a comp PB in all lifts and got a comp total pb, came second.

Came in far too light, have discovered my scales at home weigh too heavy, when i weighted myself at home before leaving i was 103.8kg, which is roughly where i wanted to be. Weighed in at comp at 100.06kg! far too light, made my kit a bit looser than i wanted.

opener 270kg squat bit of a disater, lost my balance and fell backwards on the descent, well caught by the spotters.

second attempt 270, no problem ...






3rd attempt 280 - not deep enough

Bench - due to being lighter shirt fitted different, and after some playing about and figuring how much to jack it and how tight to have belt managed to touch 170kg, came up fine

second attempt 180, slow to come down thought i'd touched a bit low, but got 3 whites






3rd attempt - 187.5kg, struggled with it all the way down, came off line a bit but managed to get it back, however just didnt have the drive to complete lift

deadlifts

opened 250kg, lighter than originally planned, by this point i was knackered and my back and shoulder we're aching, 250kg felt heavy but came up nicely

second attempt 260 - bit of a grinder but completed the lift 3 white...






3rd attempt - 265kg, barely moved, set up was off and just didnt have anything left in tank

710kg total, 5kg off qualifying total for the british


----------



## mark44

Nice lifting!


----------



## Greyphantom

good lifting mate, shame about the weight diff but still pb is awesome...


----------



## Rick89

well done mate great lifting pal


----------



## Cythraul

Awesome lifting mate


----------



## Harry Sacks

First proper session back after comp today (did go in Friday but didn't do much of note, just some light bench and squats)

so started a slow build up for next comp which will be the south west in April

rough targets at the moment are:

340kg Squat

210kg Bench

300kg deadlift

Squat is pretty ambitious, bench and deadlift I think are fairly achievable

from last comp I know some points i need to work on

Squat - keeping tight, being more consistent with depth, and having a more solid set up

Bench - again keeping tight and keeping arch, bar positioning and using leg drive

Deadlift - more solid set up, keeping tight

need to keep my body weight consistent also, plan is to try keep it at around 103-104kg and not having any massive differences

Need to focus my assistance work more on addressing weak points rather than doing stuff i like also

Deadlifted today

70 x5

110 x5

150 x5

150 x5

150 x5

150 x5

150 x5

all raw, no belt, all were easy, kept pretty short rest periods

then did 18'' pulls again raw no belt

70 x10

110 x10

150 x10

then did some rows, pull downs and biceps work


----------



## Rick89

Nice goals mate, Im sure youll do everything it takes to achieve them.

Finding the log interesting as I am currently trying to get my lifts up for strongman.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Harry Sacks

Benched today, very light session trying to get an optimum set up

bar x10

40 x5

60 x5

60 x5

60 x5

60 x5

60 x5

then did some assistance work, incline db press, seated military press, lateral and bent over lateral raises, CGBP, push downs


----------



## Harry Sacks

Quick squat session today, easing back into it with a light weight

bar x10

60 x5

100 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

140 x5

then did some assistance work, just trying out a couple of exercises to see how they feel


----------



## Rick89

What have you found best for assistance for carryover to squats in the past mate???


----------



## Harry Sacks

Rick89 said:


> What have you found best for assistance for carryover to squats in the past mate???


to be honest mate, I've never really bothered with doing assistance work for squats before

I've always found just squatting heavy works best for me, though i am going to experiment with some assistance exercises over the next few months to see if anything helps


----------



## Rick89

Harry Sacks said:


> to be honest mate, I've never really bothered with doing assistance work for squats before
> 
> I've always found just squatting heavy works best for me, though i am going to experiment with some assistance exercises over the next few months to see if anything helps


I hear you mate, Ill be popping in here keepin track, enjoy this sort of stuff and can pinch any new ideas from you :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks

quite a big session tonight, lot more than I've done in a long time but felt good

all work raw no belt

deadlifts

70x5

120x5

160x5

160x5

160x5

160x5

160x5

deficit deadlifts

120x3

120x3

120x3

120x3

120x3

18'' deadlifts

70x10

120x10

160x10

pull downs 3x10 not sure on weights but up to 3/4 stack

seated rows 3x10 not sure on weights but up to 3/4 stack

bent over rows

60x10

100x10

120x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

then did some biceps work


----------



## big_skip

impressive mate, question for you..how do you protect your joints when you build up for competition ?? i really feel it these days


----------



## Harry Sacks

at the moment I'm experimenting with supplements

been taking 2000mg cod liver oil a day and 1000mg glucosamine a day, gone try upping doses and adding things like msm and chondroitin

i dont really have too much issue with my joints yet, but I'd say keeping as hydrated as possible and getting a good amount of healthy fats should help


----------



## big_skip

yep prevention is better than cure..cheers all the best


----------



## Harry Sacks

Started off with bench today

bar x10

bar x10

40x5

60x5

70x5

70x5

70x5

70x5

70x5

3 board press

100x5

100x5

100x5

then did some seated military press for 3 sets of 10, followed by 3 sets of 10 on lateral raises and bent over lateral raises

CGBP

60x10

60x10

60x10

gonna change up CGBP a bit found that sets of 10 really aggravated my shoulder so prob gonna do sets of 5 or 3 instead

triceps push downs 3x10 up to full stack

over head triceps extensions 3x10 up to about half stack


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squatted today, raw no belt

barx10

barx10

60x5

60x5

100x5

150x5

150x5

150x5

150x5

150x5

then front squatted, haven't done these in a long time so starting nice and light

60x5

60x5

60x5

then SLDL - haven't really done these before, so again starting off light till I've learnt to movement

60x10

60x10

60x10

then did some laying leg curls, hyper extensions and pull ups


----------



## paul81

how have i missed this log before??? lol

subbed, and will read from beginning now


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts today again raw no belt

70x5

110x5

150x5

170x5

170x5

170x5

170x5

170x5

deficit deadlifts

140x5

140x5

140x5

140x5

140x5

18'' deadlifts

70x10

110x10

160x10

then did a bunch a of stuff, pull downs, seated rows

bent over row

60x10

100x10

120x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

then a lil bit of biceps work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Started off with raw bench today

barx10

barx10

40x5

60x5

80x5

80x5

80x5

80x5

80x5

set up seemed a bit better today not sure why

3 board press

110x5

110x5

110x5

incline dumbbell press

25x10

30x10

35x10

40x8

then did some seated DB shoulder press, 4 sets 10,10,10,7 not sure on weights think last was 35kg

seated military press

bar x10

60x10

65x6

then did some lateral and bent over lateral raises

CGBP

60x3

80x3

100x3

100x3

then did some triceps pushdowns and overhead extensions

and just for fun did a 140kg per hand farmers walk hold not sure how long it was for


----------



## Harry Sacks

Started with squats today - all done raw no belt

barx10

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x5

160x5

160x5

160x5

160x5

i60x5

front squats

60x5

80x5

80x5

SLDL - still getting a feel for these and getting my form spot on

60x10

60x10

60x10

then did some laying leg curls, hyper-extensions and pull ups


----------



## paul81

Them squats must have felt light for you!


----------



## Harry Sacks

paul81 said:


> Them squats must have felt light for you!


the weight is pretty much nothing for me nowadays

however doing 5x5 took it right out of me, **** i hate doing sets of 5, cant wait to get back to heavy ass singles doubles and triples lol


----------



## Greyphantom

isnt it funny how weights become lighter and when you look back you think "damn that used to be heavy"...


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts yesterday - still raw no belt

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x5

180x5

180x5

180x5

180x5

deficit deadlifts

150x3

150x3

150x3

150x3

150x3

18'' deadlifts - still working out which way to do these, think i'm gonna go back to heavy triples

100x10

140x10

180x5

did some seated rows, pull downs

bent over rows - form felt off on these, not sure why

60x10

100x10

120x10

60x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

160x10

then did a lil bit of biceps and rear delts


----------



## Harry Sacks

Greyphantom said:


> isnt it funny how weights become lighter and when you look back you think "damn that used to be heavy"...


I'm waiting for the day that a 300kg squat feels like nothing lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Harry Sacks said:


> I'm waiting for the day that a 300kg squat feels like nothing lol


I'd be pleased with 250 feeling light...


----------



## Harry Sacks

started off with raw bench yesterday

barx10

barx10

40x4

60x5

90x5

90x5

90x5

90x5

90x5

the 90's felt heavier then they should, set up wasn't great, just couldn't get it right

3 board press

120x5

120x5

120x5

incline DB press

25x10

35x10

40x10

DB shoulder press

20x10

27.5x10

35x8

strict press - did these then switched to push press

barx10

40x10

60x10

60x10

did some lateral and incline lateral raises

CGBP to 3 board - due to shoulder getting aggravated by doing CGBP to chest tried going to a 3board, minimal aggravation so will stick to doing it to board till shoulder is in better condition

60x3

100x3

100x3

120x3

then did tricep pushdowns and over head extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

Trained tonight after a week of not training due to issues with my hips and quads as well as getting new ink which i had to wait till it had healed a bout as its in an awkward place to train with

raw deadlifts first, no belt

70x5

120x5

160x5

190x5

190x5

190x5

then did some sumo deadlifts, thinking these may be a goods assistance exercise, however found it hard to get a good set up

70x5

120x5

120x5

120x5

then did some pull downs and seated cable rows,

bent over rows

60x10

100x10

120x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x10

did some biceps then just for fun did some farmers walk

50kg per hand plus weight of handles (about 12kg i think) these felt easy so upped the weight

90kg per hand plus weight of handles

90kg per hand plus weight of handles

90kg per hand plus weight of handles

the 90's were hard, i underestimated how hard it would be! good fun though will make a habit of doing these at least once a week as a fun bit of conditioning work


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Looks like a good session man


----------



## Harry Sacks

Haven't updated for a while, nothing special been happening

wed 21/11/11

raw bench

bar x10

bar x5

60x5

80x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

incline DB press

25x10

35x10

40x10

seated shoulder db press

20x10

27.5x10

35x10

then did some raises etc

finished up with some tricep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

fri 25/11/11

squats, all done raw no belt

bar x10

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x3

180x3

180x3

front squats

60x5

100x5

100x5

then did some hamstring work and lower back work


----------



## Harry Sacks

mon 27/11/11

raw deadlifts no belt

70x5

120x5

160x5

200x5

200x5

200x5

sumo deadlifts

140x5

140x5

140x5

140x5

140x5

back work, pull downs, seated rows, cable rows

pendlay rows - first time doing these so keeping it light to get form and technique right

60x10

60x10

60x10

DB shrugs

55x10

70x10

70x10

then did some biceps and hyper extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

wed 30/11/11

raw bench

bar x10

bar x5

60x5

80x5

105x5

105x5

105x5

105x5

105x5

incline DB press

25x10

35x10

45x10

did some flys and incline bb press cant remember weights

seated db shoulder press

25x10

32.5x10

37.5x10

raises

then did some tricep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

fri 2/12/11

raw squats - no belt

barx10

barx5

60x5

100x5

140x3

160x2

190x3

190x3

190x3

front squats

60x5

100x5

110x5

then did some hamstring work, hyper extensions and pull ups


----------



## Harry Sacks

started with deadlifts today all raw no belt, except last set

70x5

120x5

160x2

180x1

205x5

205x5

205x3 - added belt to start getting used to pulling in a belt again

sumo deadlifts - none of these felt very good, just couldn't get get a set up that felt right

150x5

150x5

150x5

deficit deadlifts

150x3

150x3

150x3

18'' deadlifts

60x3

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

240x3

then some back work, seated rows, cable rows

pull downs, many sets last 3 sets were

full stack

full stack +10kg plate

full stack + 15kg plate

pendlay rows

60x10

60x10

60x10

shrugs

100x10

140x10

180x10

finished up with a bit of biceps work


----------



## Wardy211436114751

How do you find repping out with sumo deadlifts mate? I want to start adding them in but just seems awkward trying to keep form for more than 1 rep...

Also how do you find doing them after conv deads? Would you do these after heavy conv deads or only on a lighter day?


----------



## Harry Sacks

i hate repping full stop lol, i like heavy singles.

doing reps with sumo wasn't too bad i guess, i haven't found a set up for sumo that works for me yet i find it awkward.

only issue i had with doing them after conv was that my lower back was a bit sore and pumped but didn't affect too much.

i'd only ever do them after heavy conv, i dont have a light and heavy deadlift day and sumo is purely done as an assistance exercise


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Harry Sacks said:


> i hate repping full stop lol, i like heavy singles.
> 
> doing reps with sumo wasn't too bad i guess, i haven't found a set up for sumo that works for me yet i find it awkward.
> 
> only issue i had with doing them after conv was that my lower back was a bit sore and pumped but didn't affect too much.
> 
> i'd only ever do them after heavy conv, i dont have a light and heavy deadlift day and sumo is purely done as an assistance exercise


Thats what I think I would find difficult doing them with a sore/pumped back but I guess the movement is quite alot different so not as bad...


----------



## Harry Sacks

Started with raw bench

60x10

60x5

80x5

100x3

110x5

110x5

110x5

110x5

110x5

incline DB press

25x10

35x10

45x8

50x8

incline flys - first time doing these for a couple years

10x10

12.5x10

15x10

seated DB shoulder press

20x10

30x10

40x10

lateral and incline rear lateral raises

3 board press

130x5

130x5

130x5

tricep pushdowns, 4 sets of 10 going up to full stack for last 2 sets

tricep overhead cable extensions - 2 sets of 15, then 1 set to failure (think it was 26 reps)

then had a play about with some grip training

tried rolling thunder for first time, managed 65kg on right hand, 60kg on left

plate pinches, dumbbell holds


----------



## Harry Sacks

havent trained for a few days due to being ill, deadlifts today good session

raw deadlifts

70x5

120x5

160x3

190x1

210x5

210x3 - with belt

210x3 - with belt

18'' deadlifts

60x3

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

260x3

300x1 - PB - happy with this, was pretty easy thought i had a second in me but didnt go.






then did some pull downs, rows, shrugs

bit of biceps

80kg farmers walks


----------



## Harry Sacks

Will update on last months training in following few posts...


----------



## Harry Sacks

17/12/11

barx10

barx5

60x5

80x5

100x3

115x5

115x5

115x5

115x5

115x5

incline db press

25x10

35x10

45x9

55x7

seated db shoulder press

20x10

30x10

40x10

lateral raises, rear delts on pec deck

floor press - first time doing these, enjoyed them, hit triceps well will do these often

60x10

80x5

100x5

120x3

60 to failure 20 reps

tricep pushdowns and tricep overhead extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

23/12/11

Deadlifts

Raw beltless to start

70x5

120x5

160x5

200x1

215x5

215x3 - with belt

215x5 - with belt

18 inch deadlifts

60x3

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

260x2

300x1

320x1F - this barely moved, just too heavy

Then did some pulldowns, rows, shrugs, bicep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

23/12/11

bench

Barx10

Barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x5

120x5

120x5

120x3

Incline db press

25x10

35x10

45x10

60x1 - too heavy couldn't do more

Seated db shoulder press

20x10

30x10

40x10

Floor press

60x10

80x5

100x3

130x1

140x1

Then did some delt and tricep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

24/12/11

first time squatting for a couple weeks due to illness and hip and knee issues so took it easy to get back into the groove a bit

Barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

200x1

220x1

Front squats

60x5

100x5

Then did some hamstring work

Pull ups, hyperextensions

Speed bench 10 sets of 3, 60kg plus bands


----------



## Harry Sacks

03112 first session after xmas break

Raw deadlifts to start

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x5 beltless pb

220x3 - with belt

18'' deadlifts

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

260x3

300x2 - rep pb

Then did some pull downs and cable rows

Shrugs

100x10

140x10

180x10

200x5

Finished off with some back extensions and bicep work.


----------



## Harry Sacks

4.1.12

Started with bench

Barx10

60x5

80x5

100x5

125x5

125x5

125x5

Incline db

25x10

35x10

45x10

55x5

Seated db shoulder press

20x10

30x10

Standing mil press

40x10

50x10

60x10

Floor press

60x3

100x3

140x3

Then delt, and tricep work finished off with back extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

6/1/12

Squat day

bar x10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

205x1 - added belt

230x1F - went too deep and lost it on way

230x1 - just dipped below parallel and smashed it

front squat

60x5

100x3

Bench with bands (mini bands)

80x3 6 0r 7 sets

hamstring work and pull ups, many sets


----------



## Harry Sacks

9/1/12

deadlifts to start

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x2

210x1

230x3

230x1 - with belt

18inch deadlifts

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

260x3

300x1 - didn't have energy for another rep

then back and bicep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

didn't train Wednesday due to having a tattoo session so had a catch up today

squats first

barx10

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1 - added belt

240x1 - new raw pb (10kg)

put suit on for first time since last comp, it was horrendously tight and painful

260x3 - straps down

260x3 - straps down

260x3 - straps down - none were near depth, just getting used to being back in a suit, need to get back down to comp weight asap

then benched

barx5

barx5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

130x5 - easy rep pb

140x5 - fairly easy rep PB, very happy with this as previous best on this weight was 1rep and my raw 1rm is 145


----------



## mikemull

Harry Sacks said:


> didn't train Wednesday due to having a tattoo session so had a catch up today
> 
> squats first
> 
> barx10
> 
> barx10
> 
> 60x5
> 
> 100x5
> 
> 140x3
> 
> 180x1
> 
> 220x1 - added belt
> 
> 240x1 - new raw pb (10kg)
> 
> put suit on for first time since last comp, it was horrendously tight and painful
> 
> 260x3 - straps down
> 
> 260x3 - straps down
> 
> 260x3 - straps down - none were near depth, just getting used to being back in a suit, need to get back down to comp weight asap
> 
> then benched
> 
> barx5
> 
> barx5
> 
> 60x5
> 
> 80x5
> 
> 100x3
> 
> 120x1
> 
> 130x5 - easy rep pb
> 
> 140x5 - fairly easy rep PB, very happy with this as previous best on this weight was 1rep and my raw 1rm is 145


Fantastic lifting mate!!


----------



## Harry Sacks

deads and back work tonight, great session, couple of pbs

deadlifts first - raw no belt

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x2

220x1

240x3 - PB - previous best raw was 235 for 1

18 inch deadlifts

60x10

60x10

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

260x2

305x2 - PB





 DOEgsToPDskIwhbhN_dCLbM_HjSbYZgha

back work - pull downs, rows, BORs

shrugs

100x10

140x10

180x10

200x6

ended with a lil bicep work and back extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

Empire Boy said:


> That's awesome mate...and it makes me laugh some of the numbers some of these guys post up on their 'max deadlift' at a lower bodyweight than you...one of the best in Britain pulling 240 for three, makes you wonder about an 80-90kg guy who has never competed or trained properly claiming he is pulling 220s/30skg, lol...if they took the time to see how much good powerlifters in their weight class are lifting, they might tone down their lies a little more...anyways, awesome 305 18" pulls.


I'm far from one of the best in Britain imo lol

I've pulled almost as much at under 90kg, but as i compete equipped i very rarely bother hitting raw deadlift pbs

there are some guys who are just naturally better at deadlifting and can pull huge amounts at lower bodyweights


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Harry Sacks said:


> I'm far from one of the best in Britain imo lol
> 
> I've pulled almost as much at under 90kg, but as i compete equipped i very rarely bother hitting raw deadlift pbs
> 
> there are some guys who are just naturally better at deadlifting and can pull huge amounts at lower bodyweights


What fed you lift in mate? I remember you saying you were natty. Deadlift suit dont really do alot anyway does it?


----------



## Harry Sacks

Wardy21 said:


> What fed you lift in mate? I remember you saying you were natty. Deadlift suit dont really do alot anyway does it?


I compete GBPF/IPF

I get a fair bit out of a deadlift suit (i actually use a titan centurion squat suit) my best equipped pull so far is 275, that was with a raw pb of 235. i will pull 300 plus this year though


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Harry Sacks said:


> I compete GBPF/IPF
> 
> I get a fair bit out of a deadlift suit (i actually use a titan centurion squat suit) my best equipped pull so far is 275, that was with a raw pb of 235. i will pull 300 plus this year though


That much wow I knew you could get loads on squat and bench didnt realise so much on deadlift! Ahh cool I've gotta meet in < 2 weeks with BDFPA 82.5kg class (hopefully still gotta shift 1.5kg!). You can't be 90 atm you look huge lol


----------



## Harry Sacks

Benched today

ending up doing quite a few warm up sets and played about with set up whilst waiting for my training partner, session could have been better but it was fu(king freezing and my joints and tendons hurt after a while affecting training

barx10

barx5

barx5

60x5

60x5

60x5

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

125x1

145x3 - rep PB, previous best was 1rep

incline db press

25x10

35x10

45x10

standing militery press

barx10

40x10

60x10

70x10

bit of shoulder and tricep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Wardy21 said:


> That much wow I knew you could get loads on squat and bench didnt realise so much on deadlift! Ahh cool I've gotta meet in < 2 weeks with BDFPA 82.5kg class (hopefully still gotta shift 1.5kg!). You can't be 90 atm you look huge lol


I think I get more out of a suit than most especially as I pull conventional

Nah I'm no longer a U90, i went up to the 105's last year, i did consider going back to the u90s (or u93's as it is now) but i think this weight suits me better, though i have recently been as heavy as 119.5! another .5kg and i'd have been a SHW lol

Ah cool good luck with that buddy, a mate of mine competes in BDFPA, Liam armstrong

You should give GBPF a go


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Harry Sacks said:


> I think I get more out of a suit than most especially as I pull conventional
> 
> Nah I'm no longer a U90, i went up to the 105's last year, i did consider going back to the u90s (or u93's as it is now) but i think this weight suits me better, though i have recently been as heavy as 119.5! another .5kg and i'd have been a SHW lol
> 
> Ah cool good luck with that buddy, a mate of mine competes in BDFPA, Liam armstrong
> 
> You should give GBPF a go


I cba with the equipment personally atm but maybe in the future. Ya was gna say you're the biggest u90 i seen :lol: fckinghell you musta been eating like a horse my weight fluctuates about 2kg at most haha. Kinda recognise the name I've only done one small one before but next one is Southern Counties alot of lifters and some good ones!

Yeah might join GBPF at some point too mate


----------



## Harry Sacks

Wardy21 said:


> I cba with the equipment personally atm but maybe in the future. Ya was gna say you're the biggest u90 i seen :lol: fckinghell you musta been eating like a horse my weight fluctuates about 2kg at most haha. Kinda recognise the name I've only done one small one before but next one is Southern Counties alot of lifters and some good ones!
> 
> Yeah might join GBPF at some point too mate


yeah i pretty much ate everything over xmas/new year lol i'll be back down to 105 in a week or so

He's a u100 lifter, think he won the worlds last year, he's out with injury at the mo

GBPF has a good unequipped class now with unequipped divisionals, and British champs, plus all gbpf comps can be done unequipped, and this year the IPF are starting an unequipped world championships


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts today after a few days off due to a tattoo session

all raw no belt

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1

250x1 - pb

18inch deadlifts

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3 - added belt

260x1

310x1 - pb

bent over rows

60x10

80x10

100x10

110x10

shrugs

100x10

140x10

180x10

200x10

pull downs working up to full stack for 10reps


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work Harry...


----------



## mikemull

X3


----------



## Harry Sacks

started today with a light squat session

barx10

60x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

bench - raw

barx10

barx5

60x5

60x5

60x3 - about 5 sets playing around with set up trying to find an optimal set up whilst i waited for my training partner to arrive

80x5

100x3

120x1

135x1

150x3 - PB - previous best was 145

incline db press

25x10

35x10

45x10

standing strict press

barx10

40x10

60x10

70x8

floor press

60x3

100x3

140x1

shoulder and tricep work


----------



## Wardy211436114751

strong press work mate!


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats tonight, not a bad session, though had issues getting a decent set up, shoulders and forearms hurt for most of the session once i reached 180

bar x10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1 - added belt

put suit on, straps down only, no wraps

250x3

270x3

270x3

270x3






depth on these wasn't perfect, last set was deepest, still needs work, but not too bad for second session in suit since the all Englands and I'm a bit over comp weight

then did hamstring and calf work, plus pull ups and back extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

Deadlifts, bit of a meh session to be honest

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x2

220x1

put suit of, first time since all englands, very tight

240x1 - straps down, no problem

260x1 - straps down pb - easy

decided to put straps up and go for a pb, but for some reason the suit through my right off and changed my form a lot, got to just above knee but couldn't lock the ****er out, which is annoying as I've done 310kg from 18inch!

280x1f

280x1f






then did some back work, nothing amazing as was worn out by this point


----------



## Harry Sacks

bench on wednesday, started with light squats first

barx10

60x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

bar x10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1F - lost my live on way up, bar came towards face couldn't recover it

160x1F - got about 3 inch of chest and just couldn't get it.

put shirt on - first time since last comp

170x3 - 3 board

170x3 - 3 board

170x3 - 3 board

all came up fast and easy

then did some tricep and shoulder work


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats today not a great session - so ****ing cold my joints have hurt all day, couldn't get warmed up in gym, elbow hurt a lot, shoulder ached, couldn't get set up very well but decided to got for my target at least once

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1 - belt only

suit on

260x1

280x3 - straps down no wraps, pb though depth wasn't great, hurt a lot to do this

280x2 - depth a bit better, by this point the cold had done me in joints felt like they had glass in them, called it a day


----------



## Queenie

this is a good journal...! some nice sessions posted x x


----------



## Harry Sacks

RXQueenie said:


> this is a good journal...! some nice sessions posted x x


Thanks!, much better sessions to come once I'm back in the groove of using kit there will be some better weights being smashed


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifted on monday, second session in suit, still messing up my form, hit my target then as a mate was going for a big pb i though **** it i'll give it go

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x1

220x1 - added belt

put suit on

260x1 - easy

300x1F - got bar to knees couldn't get it any further

300x1F - mid shin, knew right away I was well off on set up and as I started to pull felt I'd injure myself trying to grind it so dropped it

280x1F - again set up issues, suit causing me to round my back, not getting set up properly got bar a lil above knees but couldn't lock out

280...






then did some back and biceps work

pull downs - wide

seated cable rows

bent over rows

dumbbell shrugs

hammer curls

back extensions


----------



## Harry Sacks

Awesome bench session today, have actually put my self 8 weeks ahead of my training plan! oops

hit 2 bench pbs and a strict press pb

first up raw bench

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1 - Pb - very easy

165x1 - got it but spotter put fingers on bottom of bar so i wont count it as a pb

put shirt on

180x3 - 3 board -easy

180x3 - 3 board - easy

at this point i was (very easily) talked into putting more weight on the bar

200x2 - 3board, then straight away 2 board

200x2 - 2board then straight away 1 board

200x1 - 1 board - easy

200x1 - to chest lil hard to touch but flew up easy with no sticking point - pb - very happy with this

strict press

barx10

60x10

70x10

80x4 - pb - nothing amazing but as I've only just started doing these its progress

then did some rear delt and triceps work

vid of raw 160...


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats tonight, not a bad session, though elbow hurt really bad from about 220, gonna have to invest in some elbow sleeves and rehab/prehab work

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1 - added belt

suit on

260x3 - straps down, no wraps

290x2 - straps down, medium tight wraps - lil high

290x1 - straps down, medium tight wraps - good depth was below parallel

then did some back extensions and hamstring work


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts today. still having massive issues with set up in suit, starting to **** me off but it wont defeat me!

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1 - belt only

suit on

250x1 - straps down - tougher then it should have been

270x1 - fairly easy felt a lot slower then it looked though

280x1F - couldn't get set up right ****

280x1F - couldnt get set up right ****

raw 18inch deadlifts

180x3

220x3

260x1

some back and bicep work

270 vid...


----------



## Greyphantom

always feels slower than it looks mate lol... hope the suit sorts out soon...


----------



## Harry Sacks

good bench session today, new pb so happy with that

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

165x1F - didn't have my line right lost it just off chest

shirt on

185x3 - 3 board, easy

205x2 - 3board, then 2board

205x2 - 2board then 1 board

205x1 - to chest pretty easy, came up with good speed PB, pleased with this






then didn't a lil bit of strict press and floor press

still need to improve technique in shirt, once I've dialled that in should see some good progress


----------



## Guest

fcuk me mate that flew up you ****ed all over that lift - could you not lower it any slower ffs ?? that shows true strength


----------



## Harry Sacks

squats tonight, first session with suit straps up,

raw first

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1 - belt only

suit on

260x2 - straps down no knee wraps

300x1 - straps up, with knee wraps

300x1 - straps up, with knee wraps

not happy with depth on the 300's, suit was too tight as i'm a few kgs heavy, struggled to get a good set up, weight felt heavy

couple more sessions to get used to the suit again and lose a couple kgs bodyweight and I'll be hitting much better depth


----------



## Harry Sacks

deadlifts tonight, ok session.

60x5

100x5

140x4

180x1

220x1 - in suit w/straps down

255x1 - straps up

275x1 - equal pb, set up still a bit off, was slower then it should have been

lil bit of back and bicep work


----------



## Harry Sacks

Competed on sunday, ****ty performance to say the least

Weighed in at 102.5kg, would have preferred to be about 1kg heavier but my scales at home were a bit off so was playing it safe

Haven't updated log for a while as had a lot of time off from training due to a bunch of bugs/viruses/flu keeping me from training plus shoulder issues affecting being able to train

didn't feel 100% on Sunday but did what i could. very ****ed off with how **** i was, still managed to come 1st and qualify for the British. but not happy with the numbers i hit

Squats - Originally planned to open with 300kg but decided to change to 275kg a few weeks ago as my shoulder was hurting so much i was struggling to unrack anything over 280!

last warm up of 260 was a bit ****ty so decided to open with 260kg instead to be safe

SQ 1 - 260kg - ****ing bar came off my back while setting up! - second time this has happened to me at divisional, not sure why as its never happened in training

SQ 2 - 260kg - failed on depth

SQ 3 - 260kg - good lift






Bench - originally planned to open with 200kg, how ever shirt was fitting a lot looser then normal and touched last warm up of 180kg fairly easy so lowered opener

BP 1 - 190kg - good lift - 1 red touch point was a bit low

BP 2 - 200kg - failed, lost line on way up, shirt didn't feel right possibly positioned it wrong

BP 3 - 200kg - failed - couple guys suggested pulling collar and sleeves back so it'd bring touch point up - this however i found didn't work for me at all - last couple inches had no support bar came down fast i had no control on it.






deadlifts - suit was a bit loose, no major issues with deadlifts though

DL 1 - 260kg - 3 whites, easy

DL 2 - 270kg - 3 whites, not too bad a lift, lil slow from mid point

DL 3 - 275kg - barely broke it from floor just didn't have anything left in tank






plans for the British are pretty simple

270kg squat

200kg bench

280kg deadlift

all numbers I've hit easily, shoulder is still pretty bad so not gonna push too hard as the British is only about 7-8 weeks away

gonna do the British more for the experience of competing at national level, then going to take the rest of the year away from competing to rehab shoulder and address technique issues and weaknesses

Main points i need to work on for the British are my squat set up and walk out,. squat depth and bench touch point

going to try and stay as close to 105kg BW as possible year round now, I'd gotten up to 120kg earlier this year and i don't think coming down in BW helped!


----------



## Greyphantom

even though you didnt get what you were after thats still some nice lifting... I find staying withing 4-5kg of my comp weight suits me down to the ground... well done mate... looking forward to seeing how you get on in the future...


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Good effort mate some good points to work on so looks like some good improvements can be made over the coming year. Good luck in the Brits


----------

